# Unemployment Question in CA



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

I was laid off work Feb 2016. I was allowed to collect unemployment for 6 months until August 2016 (In California).

Mid august I start driving for Uber / Lyft to make up some of the income that I needed for my family. 

My question is, Can I file again after my year is up? Do I have to report Uber as we're self employed? Will I be granted another 6 months?


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

I've heard that you can claim Uber as income! Is that true?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> I've heard that you can claim Uber as income! Is that true?


No you can't claim Uber as income. You can only claim the revenue you make as an Uber partner/driver as income. The IRS has not bracketed Uber into the income table as of yet, however I have it on good source that Uber income will fall between a drive thru trainee at Jack-in-the-Box and volunteering at your local manure plant.


----------

